# Hatteras end of June beg. of July



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I will be down there for a week (until July 4th) staying at Hatteras Island Resort in Rodanthe.
Where and what to fish for?
I am a maryland bay fisherman. May need some help with what to use as well.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Found this link might help you out.
Looks like three near your destination.
Never been there myself.

NORTH CAROLINA
Atlantic Beach, NC 
Sportsmans Pier 
100 Money Island Dr 
919-726-3176 

Atlantic Beach, NC 
Oceanana Fishing Pier 
Fort Maken Rd 
252-726-0863 


Atlantic Beach, NC. 
Sportsmans Pier 
500 Money Island Drive
Atlantic Beach, NC 28512
252-726-3176

Carolina Beach, NC. 
Carolina Beach Fishing Pier
1810 Canal Drive
Carolina Beach, Nc. 28428
910-458-5518

Emerald Isle, NC 
Bogue Inlet Fishing Pier 
Bogue Inlet Dr. 
252-354-2919 

Frisco, NC 
Cape Hatteras Fishing Pier Inc 
54221 Cape Hatteras Pier Dr 
252-986-2533 


Holly Ridge, NC 
Surf City Ocean Pier Inc 
114 S Shore Dr 
910-328-3521 

Kill Devil Hills, NC . 
Avalon Fishing Pier 
2111 Beach Rd
252-441-7494


Kitty Hawk, NC 
Kitty Hawk Pier Inc 
Po Box 428 
252-261-2772 

Kure Beach, NC 
Kure Pier 
Avenue K 
910-458-5524 

Nags Head, NC 
Jennette's Fishing Pier 
7223 S Virginia Dare TRL 
252-441-7245 

Nags Head, NC 
Outer Banks Pier & Fishing Center 
8901 S Old Oregon Inlet Rd 
252-441-5740 

Nags Head, NC 
Nags Head Fishing Pier 
3335 S Virginia Dare TRL 
252-441-5141 


Oak Island, NC 
Long Beach Pier 
2729 W Beach Dr 
910-278-5962

Oak Island, NC. 
Ocean Crest Fishing Pier
1409 E Beach Dr.
Oak Island, NC. 28465
910-278-6674


Rodanthe, NC 
Hatteras Island Fishing Pier 
Rodanthe, NC 
252-987-2323 http://www.hatterashi.com/HatterasIslandBeachAccess.html http://www.hatterashi.com/FishingReport.html http://www.baitnet.com/search.php?action=citylist&state=NC&city=Salvo http://www.baitnet.com/search.php?action=citylist&state=NC&city=Avon 


Holden Beach Fishing Pier
441 Ocean Boulevard West
Supply, NC 28462
910-842-6483
Just north of you.
The Oregon Inlet looks like a hot spot? http://www.outerbanks.com/oregoninlet/ http://www.outer-banks.com/vcenter/ http://www.oregon-inlet.com/index.cfm 


T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

HuskyMD,

I'd suggest the following: 

(1) Rodanthe Pier live bait for kings-cobes and plug w/Gotchas (like yellow or red head white body gold treble hooks) for Blues-Spanish.

(2) Surf fishing w/bait Pea Island surf, if you want less of a crowd, Ranger station walkover. Or further up to OI near Old Coast Guard Station where you can either fish bridge walkway, jetty, or beach. Should have shot at usual bottom fair on a double drop bottom rig shrimp, squid, bloodworm, or sand fleas or may want to give bait on a fishfinder rig a go. Same goes for Rodanthe beach just w/some more folks. 

(3) 4x4 on down to the Point (Buxton) and sling a Stingsilver from the beach for Spanish (like pink-white and green-white).

Hope this helps.

Good fishin'

`bucket

Hey Wizard of KOZ, You are definitely King of the web links 
 THX


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I should have been a travel agent.
Who is that man behind the curtain.  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

HuskyMD,that time of year you might also want to try south of th point to Hat Inlet for cobes.Other than that like th Bucket said.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Hey Cdog,

Done anything down to OBX lately ?

KOZ, What can you come up for me on Detour Village or Drummond Island, MI, St. Mary's River/Lake Huron for Salmon fishing this August ? FYI, this is a test  

`bucket


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Bucket as much as I hate ta say it I prolly aint going down again till march.

Th Koz is a internet whiz aint he.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Cdog,

Same here except if anything I haven't been fishin' much of Spring OBX scene as Fall just seems so much better to me  

Tossed you a post/question up on distance casting board http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge t_topic&f=7&t=000588 - no hurry  

And YES  the Wizard of KOZ has got the internet research thing going on  just ask my B-i-L AKA Jighead down in FLA as Kozlow never ceases to amaze w/the links.

Be interesting to see what he comes up for me on UP of MI for me  

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Bucket http://www.fishweb.com/recreation/fishing/reports/fishdetour.html http://tiger.census.gov/cgi-bin/mapbrowse-tbl?lat=45.984476&lon=-83.90 2407 http://www.micharterboats.com/huron/drummond.html http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fishing_articles/pier_fishing.htm http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/1,1607,7-153-10364_10888-34956--,00.html http://www.walleyesinc.com/links/michiganinformation.html http://www.lakemichiganangler.com/site/site.htm 
Kozlow


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Plugging for blues and spanish I got covered. Gotcha (plugs)!

Surf I can do. Although where is Ranger Station Walkover?

Live bait for Kings/Cobe.
Are we talking livelining? Do I need to do the whole king rig thing? How does that work?
I don't think I have the right kind of rod to target king/cobe from a pier. I may have to just plug away.
I have 2 7' rods, 1 11', 1 12', and one lake michigan trolling rod (not as stiff as trolling rods around here--I use it for livelining).


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Hi Husky. I be down the next week starting 7/5.

Be sure to hit the piers ends at first light and last light with the gotchas. I think that is most important. Easterly winds will clear the water.

Another prime pier spot is just behind where the waves are breaking.

Look for the deep holes in the surf where the waves are not breaking. 

There are mudlines the water is ripping back into the sea. Try there too.

http://www.blairpub.com/travel%20titles/coastalfishingcarolinas.htm

This is a great book and easy to find locally. (Here anyway.) Well worth the money.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Husky MD
Found this link on King Rigging
Hope it helps . http://www.avalonpier.com/tips/kingrig.html 
Only the Bucket knows where the Ranger Station Walkover is.
Where are you Bucket!!


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

"You Da Man" Kozlow   

Bucket's probably got his hands full with the young'ns. Usally hits the computer late.

Tight lines & Thanks for all the killer links!!  

Jighead


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I don't know if its th same spot I'm thinking of but after you cross OI bridge a couple o miles you'll come to th Pea Island Pee stop as I call it.  There is a walkover there. never tried th walkover myself as I'm usally heading on down to Hatt Inlet.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

HuskyMD,

Cdog hit ranger station walkover for ya. Grew up King fishing Topsail piers and live baiting = clothes pin rig, trolly rig etc which can be done with either one or two rods, not sure 'bout livelining if that means free floating or just letting a live bait free swim ? I prefer two rods, a fighting rod and anchor rod w/pin rig, but Koz has you covered on a link for it and sounds like you may have enough junk to do it. Take all your mess w/ya, if possible, and then size up what folks are doing first hand and go from there. For that fact you can just dangling a live bait right down the side in between the pilings, pros and cons to however you approach it.

Thanks for the MI links as well Koz  

Work, kids, PC and a cold one late in the game - yep pretty much it  

Good fishin'

`bucket


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Don't forget about fishing the sound. They may not be trophies or other fish that's been mentioned in the previous posts in there, but with L tackle even the small ones feel big.
Here's a link to spots on the sound. It's a flyfishing article but it points out some top spots with directions, parking, etc. BTW, I'm not sure if this link came from this board or from TF, so I'm not taking credit for finding it but just passing along the 411. 
If I ever leave my surfboards at home whenever I go down there, I'll definitely be giving the sound a try.

http://www.sefly.com/hatteras.htm


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Thanks for all the info guys. I think I'll go watch people do the king rig thing and see what its like. 
I'll stick to the surf and plugging lures though. I'm sort of a catch and release kind of guy.


----------



## BigIsland (Apr 10, 2002)

If you want some good eating fish, don't overlook the Spadefish and Triggerfish. They will hang around in schools under the pier next to the pilings. few people target them and they can be very challenging to catch. they fight well for their size and are very tasty. 

PS. Wind is one of the most important factors for fishing the piers and sound. I have had best luck in the piers with a NE E or SE wind. If it is S SW or NW then try the inlets or sound.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Will I need a pier net? How high off the water is the pier? I really don't want to have to buy a pier net.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

As of last summer they had a pier net, but that is subject to the care people give it. I have fished that pier many times. I also maybe down there in June.


----------



## DD (Jan 11, 2003)

Looks like you fella's got it purdy much covered.. July is a hot month and can be VERY SLOOOOOW..  The Buxton Point with stingsilvers for the spainish would be the good shot,as has been mentioned.. Rodanthe Pier can produce,and "usually" someone DOES have a net and is glad to net your fish for you if it comes to that,and hopefully will.  
That sound link is a good one as well.. I'll add to it,catch a good sw wind(say 15 to 20) go to any of the turnoffs to the soundside south of Rodanthe towards Avon.. Bring some cutbait,good tackle(say 12 to 17 line). Oh,and while you got one rod spiked,bring a speck rod with light stuff and grubs,could be some specks and flounders as well..Could be a pup bonanza waiting on you in the evening,especially if the water is high.. 
Sometimes,ifn ya find the "right spot" could be a biggun back there as well..


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Also what might work is if you wade out of oregon inlet you can catch some schoolie stripers and specks. You have to wade a good ways though. You can plug inside the inlet and catch lots of blues.


----------

